# Does your dog go under water?



## Jakes dad (Apr 6, 2008)

Jake is bobbing for rocks in the river.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

oh yes!.Priska does!.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, Berkley will go diving for rocks any chance she gets!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

This will be Tucker's 2nd year in the water...and he was so young last year he really didn't do much in the lake. But we'll have to wait and find out this year. 

Those are great pictures too!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes! I was suprised the first time I saw him do it!

Those are nice pictures of Jake!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

My first dog when I was very young used to DIVE in our pool to retrieve a tennis ball. My uncles used to cut holes in ball and make it sink to the deep end (10 feet) Jamie used to drive and get it! She was obessed with tennis balls! She was a collie mix, I used to sleep with her when I was 5 years old 

Awesome pics, and what a pretty lake!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL I love this picture.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny and Jasmine do, Jasper is too much of a priss. He doesn't even swim, he only wades.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Asha is a water babe, jumps into the pool, puts her head into the sea like your photo, and Hudson has on occasion, but he just prefers to paddle and wade.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau doesnt want to put is face in the ocean because of the saltwater but did stick his face in the lake water. Bama is only going to chest high in the water.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep,,,,,,,

Maggie Dunking for a rock:










Coming up after dunk:











And of course Cole, the Newf (at 5 mos old):


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My beagle/dachshund Samantha used to snorkle in her water bowl if any food fell in. She'd get it, too!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel does!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie and Hooch both go under.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a dog that would dive after carp in the lake. You could see them from the surface.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Jenny used to retrieve under water in our pool. Holly likes to chase the minnows in the lake in Michigan.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith will dunk her head too - especially if there is a water bottle to get.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny will dunk her head for no reason...no rocks, ball or bottles.

She does it to blow bubbles out her nose. It's so funny, you can actually hear it like a kid with a straw in it's glass of milk. I'm glad she hasn't learned to blow milk out her nose!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> oh yes!.Priska does!.


She sure does! You should post some pics


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie and Abbie do..Not sure about Cruiser yet.... Hootie...doesnt like to but if he has to to get a toy or something he will..... He would rather let the girls do it , then take it from them afterwards


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Fishing for Tuna*

Both of ours are dunkers.... I didn't have the camera in hand the one time that I saw Bob dunk his entire head in the pond for an especially tasty stick.... but here he is fishing for some tuna....

It turned out that this was deeper then he was willing to go so the tuna was gone.... forever.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Under water!??!! My dog is afraid to go IN water. Hopefully getting him a kiddie pool this summer will help.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bobbing for Balls*

The ball was floating nicely on the surface until Bob pushed it underwater... then he just had to go after it...blowing bubbles all the way...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dunking for Dummies*

Just in case any of you are wondering what it looks like from the other side..... here is one final photo of Bob... going after the retrieving dummy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jakes dad said:


> Jake is bobbing for rocks in the river.


Oh, that picture makes me miss Raleigh, whom we lost last spring at 15 1/2. He used to clean up any lake or river bottom, "landscaping" by plunging his head underwater, grabbing a rock he felt with his paws, and then making a pile on shore. He would make hours worth of repeat trips until the bottom was completely cleared. He could also jam 4 tennis balls into his mouth and looked like a hammerhead shark instead of a goldie.


----------



## Jakes dad (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, wonderful pictures and your own stories.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great thread and pictures! Mine definitely go deep for anything they may see in the river. Actually scares me sometimes!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy does that too! Today she was pulling the rushes out of the slough.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My Golden's go all the way under, Sadie is doing the same thing in her water bowl for now.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved seeing these pics, reminds of Fred, he used to love sinking his ball with his paw and then going under to get it.


----------

